# interior commercial system



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

A few of us have been sent over to help another company on a commercial job. 
Ceilings and walls the same color. Base and trim white. What they are doing is; spray prime everything, spray walls and ceilings with backroller. Spray trim , and Then . Go through with an mini roller and do two coats on the wall where the trim and base over sprayed. 

I have some ideas of why they do it this way. Do you see any benefits to doing it this way? I think that our company would probably spray the trim and then mask it and spray the walls. Its the first time I have seen the mini roller tactic employed,


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

DittonWilson said:


> A few of us have been sent over to help another company on a commercial job.
> Ceilings and walls the same color. Base and trim white. What they are doing is; spray prime everything, spray walls and ceilings with backroller. Spray trim , and Then . Go through with an mini roller and do two coats on the wall where the trim and base over sprayed.
> 
> I have some ideas of why they do it this way. Do you see any benefits to doing it this way? I think that our company would probably spray the trim and then mask it and spray the walls. Its the first time I have seen the mini roller tactic employed,


Who did you get loaned out to, The Idaho Painter?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I've done it that way on the very few tract homes I have done and it works fine in that situation as well as the commercial job you are on. Would I do it on my jobs? No. I used to mask the wall and spray door jambs with an hvlp but touch up was such a pain in the ass that now I just brush and roll them with a 1/4' weenie roller.For me about the same time as mask and spray.


----------



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> Who did you get loaned out to, The Idaho Painter?


funny, although, I do live close enough to the Idaho painter that I have contemplated signing up for his weekend course. What is the general consensus here about Idaho Painter? I was a bit disenfranchised by the 100$ brush he has for sale on his products page, and the general lack of any useful tools. planted a seed of doubt


----------



## DittonWilson (Jun 16, 2018)

kmp said:


> I've done it that way on the very few tract homes I have done and it works fine in that situation as well as the commercial job you are on. Would I do it on my jobs? No. I used to mask the wall and spray door jambs with an hvlp but touch up was such a pain in the ass that now I just brush and roll them with a 1/4' weenie roller.For me about the same time as mask and spray.


you roll the trim and cut it in with a brush?


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I used to do that on tracts, where the walls and trim were the same color, but walls were flat, and trim was semigloss. After I sprayed the trim, I'd take some wall paint, cut it in half with water, and take a block brush, and zip it around the jambs, and wherever else. I could do the whole house in about 15 minutes., and it blended perfectly. We used Kelly moore 550 for the walls, and 1650 for the trim.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

What are good colors for walls and ceilings being the same?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

On hollow metal jambs I brush in the stops and returns to the wall and roll the flat parts. On wood jambs on custom homes I will mask and spray them.


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

I've done this different ways over the years and the best system we've come up with is:
(1) spray primer on all ceilings & walls while other crew caulks & putties trim.
(2) Point up & sand walls, spot prime as necessary.
(3) pop your fine finish tip in your gun and spray out your semigloss woodwork 2 coats to full semigloss finish, not worrying about getting a *little* on your primed walls. Disposable cardboard spray shields are your friend!
(3a.) spot prime semigloss over spray on walls (this goes VERY fast).
(4) Spray your ceilings (back roll only the finish coat) and *cut & roll* both finish coats on walls.
Depending on quality of paint (hopefully low spatter - decent quality) you may need to run a quick piece of blue tape across the top of your baseboard and door cases to keep them clean.

All that said, I've seen guys do the exact opposite: Spray all coats on walls and then brush/roll trim. You have to see what works best for you. 
Also, all comments above depend on exactly just how much trim there is and how ornate it is. If you're doing crown mold, chair rail, base & doors, ....it's a 100% lock, I'm spraying ALL of that and then cutting/rolling my walls by hand.


----------

